# Make believe city or real city?



## DianthasProphecy (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm trying to decide on a city. I think it may be harder than building a whole world.... 
Do you guys think it would be easier to come up with a fake city name or research a real town? It's supposed to be one of those old fashioned towns with a mayberry type feel. I don't know of any towns like that. Also, any suggestions on state? I'm from Alabama, and I've not been many places around the country. So someone more experienced in this willing to give me a hand?


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jun 28, 2011)

It depends on the story you're going to tell.

There's nothing wrong with a made up city based on some you've seen/experienced. Some authors do use actual cities for their Urban Fantasy novels. It's really up to you.

Again, the state would depend a little on the characters and the story you're trying to tell. The weather/climate would inpact the choice as well. Do you want the story set near an ocean, or one of the Great Lakes? What about mountains, deserts or rivers? Transportation/transit? 

 Sorry, maybe not much help here other than posing questions for you to consider.

Terry


----------



## DianthasProphecy (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, with the help of a close friend of mine, with a super creative mind, we have dubbed our small town Maryburry, North Dakota. It's a working name for it. It may change. It's kind of close to Mayberry for my tastes, but I also kind of like it.


----------



## Hulb2 (Sep 5, 2012)

what you have to think about is the problems and benefits with each

1) with a made up city, you can have anything in it you want and no one will complain (as long as you remember what you did and didn't put in the city)

2) with a real city, you've got to really, and I mean REALLY, know it, or else people will just complain and say you've messed up if you say, for example: on street x there is a Mcdonald's, Sainsbury's and the local hair dressers, when really there's KFC, Tesco and the local pub

Hulb2


----------



## Feo Takahari (Sep 5, 2012)

Arise, thread long since dead! Haunt thy forums from which thou wert created!

There's a little note at the beginning of _Prowlers_ by Christopher Golden that yes, Golden lives in Chicago, and no, the city's layout doesn't perfectly match what the story says. "I won't tell if you won't."


----------

